

Road Kill on the Information Highway [Myhrvold, 1993] - nkurz
http://pastebin.com/4PtM3XNS

======
webwanderings
I expect that the typical desktop PC around the turn of the century will be
over 100 gigabytes - whether RAM or a mixture of RAM and some other sort of
mass storage., and a typical LAN server here at Microsoft will have a few
terabytes.

------
webwanderings
video on demand systems used to replace Blockbuster and other video rental
stores will dramatically increase the market for storage and should
dramatically drive the price learning curve.

------
webwanderings
by the year 2000, RAM will cost about $1-$2 per gigabyte.

